# F1 Frontosa "Zaire Blue" Kapampa



## Super Turtleman

I got my first Fronts. 13 at about an inch or so. I'm starting to grow them out in a 50G tank...but I'm already looking for their final tank (somewhere in the 150G to 180G range). I plan to thin them down as they get older and keep 2M and 6-7F. The extras I'll sell. I also have 4 Compressiceps Yellow Kasanga growing out in the tank as well. Brought them home Saturday night and they started feeding Sunday morning. Looking forward to growing these guys out and getting a nice colony. All comments and suggestions are welcome as this is my first time keeping fronts.









































































Here's a video of them.


----------



## STANGDUDE

That should be a nice setup. l always liked Kapampa's, l have one big male in my 210 mixed African tank.


----------



## slowlips

Awesome.Where did you buy them and how much you paid


----------



## Super Turtleman

I got them from a local breeder for $140. Almost qualifies as a steal. :thumb:


----------



## STANGDUDE

Yup that qualifies as a steal alright. Good on you... :thumb:


----------



## eric

Nice fish! Keep feeding them! That along with frequent water changes and you will have some fas growing fish.


----------



## Steve.W

Very nice fish. I have just got into Gibberosa myself. Good luck with your colony.


----------



## joesfish

Nice pics of the fish.


----------



## Guest

nice shots do you know if the person has more for sale


----------



## mel_cp6

thats a definite steal at that price for kapampas.
thats going to be a nice set up. 
as for the tank, go as big as you can.
180 would be way better than the 150 due to the extra foot print.


----------



## Super Turtleman

My fronts are still doing well. They are still in the 50G but I should have the 125G ready in a couple more weeks. I removed all the silicone, now I just need to go over it a little more then reseal it. I'll take pics and vids once it's set-up again. In the meantime, here's a vid of them from a few weeks ago.


----------



## MSUDawgs56

Nice..you'll enjoy watching them grow!


----------



## Super Turtleman

The 125G is resealed. Should be water testing it on Wednesday!!!


----------



## japhethdv

can.t wait to see some more pics of your new set-up!
cheers!!!


----------



## Ron R.

nice group and nice pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super Turtleman

Ok, it's all done and the fronts are in and doing well. I worked through the weekend on it while also saving time for family (watched Despicable Me in 3-D...two thumbs up).

Anyway, the tank and stand both look good...and the light looks awesome. The light is a 72" Coralife Lunar AquaLight Deluxe Series (costs around $420 brand new). It also came with 2 extra brand new bulbs ($44 each). Total I paid for the light & bulbs...$75!!!  No regrets there. I've taken a few vids but they don't do it justice. I'll upload them later. Here are some pics


----------



## Super Turtleman

Here's a vid in HD.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Here's a video of the moonlighting in the tank.


----------



## Razzo

Very nice tank, aquascaping and beautiful Zaires (and alotlamps too 

What are you doing for heaters?


----------



## Razzo

BTW: where in MI are you?


----------



## kriskm

They're getting so much blue in them! Beautiful tank and setup. Bet they love their new home.


----------



## zazz

if you want to know a steal..35 usd each in the philippines.. direct from the lake.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Thanks for the compliments everyone. Here are a couple of more recent vids (these vids were taken with my phone, so the quality is not as good as my camcorder...but you can still watch in HD):











Razzo, I'm in Northern Michigan, near Grayling. Quite a ways from South Bend.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Been a while. Here they are a few days ago.


----------



## pork_chop

awesome tank you have there. I just started my Front "project" 3 weeks ago. I picked up 6 burundi for about 17$ and I picked up another 3 today for 9$.

at that price I couldnt pass them up, so it has kinda put my project into the fast lane. I havent picked up the tank yet but i have my eyes on a 130G full set up for about 300$. My front are in a spare 20 gallon tank until I get the new tank set up!


----------



## Super Turtleman

Congrats. Good luck with them!!!


----------



## Super Turtleman

This tank is still going pretty well. I have lost 2 Fronts (1 to jumping and 1 to possible aggression). I will post some pics and vids soon. Need to re-decorate a little first.


----------



## Super Turtleman

*November 2011
*
Fish are still doing well. I lost my female Compressiceps so I will be rehoming the 2 lone males soon. Everything else is going well tankwise.























































Here's a quick video from my phone.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Just thought I'd post a video is anyone is interested.


----------



## Razzo

Congrats!

Video is set to private - can't see it.

Look forward to your 125 pics 

Russ


----------



## Floridagirl

Wow, they sure have grown! Beautiful tank and fish!


----------



## iandraco

wow. great looking tank and kaps. cant wait for my mobas to get that big.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Thanks.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Here's a recent video.


----------



## NJmomie

Super Turtleman, WOW, I love the two tanks. So, the frontosas you have had for two years and they grew that much? How many M/F ratio for the frontosa and the tropheus? Are they all mature now? Do you plan on breeding them? Sorry for the many questions, I am so jealous...they look great.


----------



## clarkd9100

Here is a pic of the male kasanga comp that was rehomed to me. He is about 4in now.








not a very good pic since he won't stay still but I thought I'd share anyway


----------



## Ron R.

When I saw this post I thought you had just acquired these fry and was going to congratulate you. Then I noticed you had 3 pages of posts to this thread dating back to 2010.

Your babies are no longer babies!!!!!!!! And, they are beautiful........great coloring.

You will most likely start seeing tubes dropping down on your females. Remember males take longer to mature so they won't be able to fertilize the eggs. You have a kap colony with much promise spawning-wise.

Congrats again and I really enjoyed your pics and vids. Great to see their development from 1" up to their present size.

You've done a great job with them.


----------



## Super Turtleman

NJmomie said:


> Super Turtleman, WOW, I love the two tanks. So, the frontosas you have had for two years and they grew that much? How many M/F ratio for the frontosa and the tropheus? Are they all mature now? Do you plan on breeding them? Sorry for the many questions, I am so jealous...they look great.


They're about 3 years old now and doing great. Not ready to breed yet but I'm looking forward to it in the next couple years hopefully. There's a small group of 5 Julies in there with them too. They just didn't feel like being on tv that day. lol

As for M/F ratio I'm not sure. I have some for sure males and for sure females. So far things have been pleasant but if I start having aggression issues I'll make sure to start identifying some males for removal. I'm hoping to keep 3 males long term...and provide a bigger tank as well.

As for the tropheus, I think I have 4 males and 5 females. They are a breeding group I acquired off a member on another forum. I'm not planning to make any changes to the group unless I start having issues. I'm hoping to source a group of Chimba Reds to add to the tank so I can have two breeding groups in it.

I do plan on breeding pretty much anything I keep...it's an addiction. Lol.


----------



## Super Turtleman

clarkd9100 said:


> Here is a pic of the male kasanga comp that was rehomed to me. He is about 4in now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a very good pic since he won't stay still but I thought I'd share anyway


Glad he's doing well. I do miss those guys. I regret selling them. Lol. I'm gonna eventually set up a tank for some Comps or Calvus and try my hand at breeding them. When I had the female she did spawn for me several times...but I wasn't able to salvage any of the fry.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Ron R. said:


> When I saw this post I thought you had just acquired these fry and was going to congratulate you. Then I noticed you had 3 pages of posts to this thread dating back to 2010.
> 
> Your babies are no longer babies!!!!!!!! And, they are beautiful........great coloring.
> 
> You will most likely start seeing tubes dropping down on your females. Remember males take longer to mature so they won't be able to fertilize the eggs. You have a kap colony with much promise spawning-wise.
> 
> Congrats again and I really enjoyed your pics and vids. Great to see their development from 1" up to their present size.
> 
> You've done a great job with them.


Yeah, I've documented them on a few different forums. Everyone (including myself) enjoys looking at their progress over the past few years. I really enjoy the peacefulness of the tank (with the exception of the mad dash that occurs when they're startled). Lol.

Thanks for the compliments. I'm looking forward to providing them with a bigger tank and watching them reach their full adult size.


----------



## Razzo

Congrats! Kaps are one of my favorites!

I say keep all 13 and get a 240 gallon tank :wink: The eight foot footprint is super for fronts!


----------



## Super Turtleman

Just watched my Fronts attempting to breed. You can clearly see an egg at the 1:46 mark. I'm not sure they're mature enough to fertilize eggs but it's exciting to see mating behavior and eggs about.


----------



## Ron R.

Your female is definitely laying eggs and trying to spawn. Males take longer than females to mature.......usually 3-4 years. Your male is going through all the steps.........fluttering over the egg and chasing off other fish that get too close. Definitely a good sign.

How old are your males?

Don't feed the tank for 5 days, otherwise your momma may be tempted to eat or spit out her eggs. If your male is immature the eggs will not be fertilized and the momma will most likely eat them. When you feed your tank on day 6 feed what a regular food, not anything too enticing like frozen krill or mysis. If this female eats on day 6 you will know that her eggs were not fertilized. If she bumps the food then she's still holding eggs in her mouth.

Not sure if you intend to strip your females or let them hold. If you intend to strip, get a good double screen tumbler. Jrogo out of NY sells a quality unit. You will know by day 5-6 if she still has a mouthful of eggs. I strip my wc moba mommas at day 10-11.

Congrats and good luck!!!!!!!!! Exciting times for you and your fish.


----------



## Super Turtleman

I think I'll let her hold this first time if her eggs are viable. I may move the rocks to give them more room. I just did a water change and rescape and they chose the tightest spot as their love den.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Just a quick update. She didn't hold the eggs (as expected) but I'm still excited to know I could have fry in the next year or two. Maybe by then I'll have an 8 footer for them.


----------



## Super Turtleman

Did a major water change and redecorated the other night. I think it looks a lot better. I also found a couple of my Julies in the FX5. About 6 weeks ago, the Fronts knocked the strainer off the intake tube. Must've got sucked in then and I didn't notice. They're a little thin but otherwise ok.


----------



## Mr Mbuna

They have grown well and looking good. Most people seem to run out of patience and sell them before they are at their best but this shows why you should keep them.


----------

